
Think Long Term, Act Now! - crxnamja
http://okdork.com/2007/06/25/think-long-term-act-now/
======
crxnamja
I think I wait too long to do things. What are the best ways everyone has
found to prioritize coding, building, etc....

------
cglee
Meditate. Seriously.

